# Creaks???



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Anyone know whats happened to them? Trying to find out how to join but had no answer from pms.


----------



## i_am_plankton (Sep 21, 2010)

Also wondering whether anyone knows anything, have sent multiple emails, facebook messages and finally sent a cheque to Marc Russon a month ago that was returned to sender today as addressee has gone away!

Someone must know what is going on with CREAKS?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Has anybody had booking forms yet? I've not heard anything since the phone call telling us the dates of this years shows.


----------



## amrep (Dec 2, 2009)

we had creaks forms last week and sent them today


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

anyone know if you can enter without one of those membership cards this year? and what time does it open please? i know its on 24th of july but thats all.


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

also is it being held at Glades arena again thanks.


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

ok ive got all the information now.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Anyone know yet how you join CREAKS?


----------



## i_am_plankton (Sep 21, 2010)

grannykins said:


> Anyone know yet how you join CREAKS?


Paypal or Cheque - my cheque was returned to me still sealed as 'addressee has gone away' - I'm trying to get to the bottom of it all but nobody is replying to me from CREAKS so I've no idea what's going on!


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hiya. I'm having the same problem have sent numerous e mails about a table but heard nothing! Doesn't seem very hopeful that the shows are still
On, you would think they would let us know.


----------



## Slashware (Dec 20, 2009)

I've tried contacting them about supplying some T shirt for the shows but had no response at all, not evan a "Go Away"


----------

